# Fractured tooth in the ED



## mdixon2 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am trying to code a dental fracture from an ED visit. The code for a fractured tooth is 873.63. I am unable to find an E code for this. I have always been taught that all 800-900 codes require E codes. Does anyone know if this is true for dental? If so does anyone know the E code i would use. The tooth was fractured while the patient was eating.


----------



## katjay (Nov 29, 2012)

I would use E887.


----------



## mdixon2 (Nov 30, 2012)

thank-you


----------



## Ahamed Fahath (Mar 12, 2013)

I disagree. For broken tooth due to any injury or trauma only will capture 873.63 with some E-codes based upon the nature of injury. Here the tooth is been broken while eating, which will capture 521.81 cracked tooth without any E-codes. Hope it will helpfull to you.

Ahamed fahath CPC


----------



## JYSPA (Mar 13, 2013)

E code would be how and where the patient got the injury.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Assumption of Disease?*

I haven't seen 521.81 used much for ED visits for cracked teeth. 521.81 is in Diseases of Digestive System of ICD-9. So I think we would need more information about the patient before determining the right code. If the patient had some pre existing gum disease or tooth decay documented the code makes sense. But if none is documented, a person could crack a tooth biting too hard on some hard food which could be trauma, so I'd go with 873.63.

Jim


----------

